# Classic 24 bolts fell off



## andrew1313 (Nov 20, 2018)

I noticed two missing bolts today on the outside of my Classic 24. Specifically the head fell off but the shaft still in thete. Unit is just over a year old and saw moderate use last season. The bolts are 3/8 hex located behind the wheel on a triangular plate with a circle in between. I believe these hold part of the traction drive on the inside of the unit. One is missing from each side. I think it is a coincidence that the one missing from each side mirrors IE bottom close to the back. I have a few questions.
1. Do I risk breaking things if I run like this? I fear if any other bolts go, the plates fall off and the traction drive is in jeopardy.
2. Is this coveted under warranty? Almost a non issue as dealer has 5 week wait. I cannot wait 5 weeks now.
3. How hard will it be to remove the 2 good bolts per side, take off the plate, dig out broken shaft and then replace plate and 3 bolts?
4. If I try this fix what size bolt do I buy? Do I have to go thru ariens only? 
5. Are other people out there having bolts fall off their Ariens?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

A photo would help. The bolts are probably just standard bolts that you can find at your local hardware store. Download the manuals for your machine from Ariens.com, to see the exact size of the bolts. No, I would not run operate it without those bolts. Ariens put them on for a reason - they do not put on extra bolts for the fun of it.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes, pictures a must. Machine is under waranty. Did you buy from the dealer you refrenced ? You can propably fix it if handy, but you dont want to cause further issues that could negate your waranty.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

ostpics:


----------



## andrew1313 (Nov 20, 2018)

http://i67.tinypic.com/2yuaiiq.jpg

Let's see if this link works for the photo


----------



## andrew1313 (Nov 20, 2018)

I bought it at home Depot. As mentioned the dealer has a 5 week wait. I might contact Ariens directly to see if they have anything to say. It's worth mentioning that one or both of the bolts could have been out all last season, but now that I know I do not want to risk the added stress on the remaining bolts. It will be fixed before I can use it again.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

andrew1313 said:


> I bought it at home Depot. As mentioned the dealer has a 5 week wait. I might contact Ariens directly to see if they have anything to say. It's worth mentioning that one or both of the bolts could have been out all last season, but now that I know I do not want to risk the added stress on the remaining bolts. It will be fixed before I can use it again.



Unfortunately, the dealer has you by the short hairs because you did not purchase from them. Ariens will probably tell you to bring it to the dealer to get it fixed. 



If I were you, assuming you are handy, you will have to tilt it on its nose, and take off the belly pan, and see it there is enough bolt showing on the inside to grip it with vise grips, and thread it out, or in you case, inside towards the case. Or, if you have the right tools, you cad drill into the bolt, and use an easy-out to thread it out - towards the wheels. 



Where are you located ? Maybe someone here might offer you some help - for a case of beer. 



BTW, I could not see your photos, and I also would not run it without those bolts being fixed, and being without it for 5 weeks really sucks big time.


----------



## andrew1313 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sorry on the pix. Thanks for all the replies from the community. I will find a better way to upload the pix when I get home from work. I live in southeast NH, and my neighbor is on board to assist on this fix if the dealer can't do any better. My 2 thoughts right now are why the heck are bolts shearing off a basically new machine? And also it's a small miracle I even noticed these were missing. I just happened to glance down behind the tire and thought something did not look right.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Excellent question on the Why. Should not happen.


But, if you go to a decent hardware store, try to get Grade 9 bolts, assuming that the other were not. They should hold up better because they are stronger, but if they break, it will be difficult to remove them by drilling them out. I would suggest some no-seize, just in case. 



Good luck, and report back.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

My experience with bolts is they never shear unless they are made from junk material as were the bumper bolts on an old Volkswagen I once owned. But back to shearing if they actually sheared. Could it be possible that they were over torqued during installation? I think it would be worth speaking to someone at Ariens engineering staff about this problem.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is the model and first three of the serial number of your machine ??

.


----------



## andrew1313 (Nov 20, 2018)

The bolts say 8.8 on them. Is that the grade, where 9 is better? I would buy longer ones than needed so that heaven forbid these go I could advance them into the case to remove as I am hoping I can do this weekend. I also will replace the 4 intact bolts right away for good measure. Model 920025 ST24E Classic. Serial starts with 010.


----------



## andrew1313 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## andrew1313 (Nov 20, 2018)

I know the above pic is not great but you can see the bottom bolt closest to the camera is missing. There should be 1 in each corner of the triangle. Farthest bolt is not visible on pic but is intact. The head sheated off. I even found 1 of these heads on my shed floor. Other missing bolt is on the other side of machine same location.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Andrew1313 do you have means of transporting this machine ???

I live in MA near the Hudson NH border, you can bring it by my shop and we can fix this in no time at all. Look to see what caused it and possibly beef it up if needed. I have everything here to complete your task. 
The 8.8 on the bolt head means it is metric and the numbers tell you the hardness. from the picture it looks like that is a bearing retainer for a cross shaft of the transmission. PM me your info and we can set up date to get this repair done.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey Shaw how have you been, I would take Shaw up on his offer, Great guy and nice shop to work, He helped me on my old ST1027LE and it started first pull when I pulled it out a few days ago. Thanks again Shaw and have a great thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's very cool if Shaw351 could give you a hand with it. I don't have the manual or parts list for your machine. If you're lucky, maybe there's a normal nut on the inside of the body, and you won't have to deal with trying to extract the broken bolts from the frame. Or maybe they thread into a removable plate for all 3 bolts. 

At least, from the looks of the machine, they shouldn't be all rusted up, which should make them easier to remove. 

Maybe they were just over-tightened at the factory. Make sure to use anti-seize on the threads when reassembling the machine, it can make things a lot easier in the future.


----------



## andrew1313 (Nov 20, 2018)

Shaw I truly appreciate your offer. I own a Civic so transit is problematic. If need be I will rent a uhaul to move this. I will attach some new pix in 5 minutes. Not enough room inside for me to maneuver the bolts in to remove. My thought is drill and remove the bolts from the outside here and cry out for help if needed. This project is on hold till after the holiday though. House teeming with family already.


----------



## andrew1313 (Nov 20, 2018)

Here is the sheared head.

 Here is the inside, you can see the bolts go thru but my tools are too big to grab anything.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

See if your hardware store has any left handed drills (yes they are real lol) they spin counter clockwise to cut so if drilling the screw from where the head is supposed to be it will grab the bolt and spin it right out, Do it a lot at work when people strip out screw heads and break bolts.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

- With some small wrenches (probably open-end or box wrenches), you might be able to thread a nut onto the remaining bolt on the inside of the frame. Then hold that nut still, and thread a second nut (acting as a jam nut) tightly against the first one. That locks them together, then you can use a wrench to unscrew the bolt towards the inside of the frame. 

- Or, you might be able to center-punch each bolt, to help keep the drill from wandering off-center. Then, ideally, use a center-drill to make a small starter hole (a center drill is short & stiff, and won't bend). Then try drilling it with a normal drill. If you're lucky, the bolt will simply turn and screw itself through the hole, without actually needing to be drilled out fully. 

- Alternately, if you have enough access from the outside, you could maybe Dremel a small groove in the end of the bolt, and use a flathead screwdriver to screw it in through the hole.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks like easy job...

1/8" left handed drill bit turned slowly and that broken bolt will come out easily.

I'd try long needle nose visegrip pliers from the inside/ underneath first, believe it will come right out easily with out any drilling. 
Keep us posted...


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I agree with the many above suggestions BUT!!! Those bolts should not break and personally, I would call Ariens to ask why they failed.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It looks to me from the exposed broken off end of the bolt there is a swirl pattern. That's usually caused from twisting like it was over torqued and exceeded the strength of the bolt. Just for safety I'd replace all six. You shouldn't really need to get anything stronger than the 8.8 it came with. With the head being broken off there shouldn't be much holding the threaded shaft of the bolt in the threaded hole. You can purchase a small Vise-Grip and use it vertically or horizontally to get that remaining chunk of bolt out from the inside. On the inside it looks like more to grip on. They make Vise-Grips three or four inches long.

.


----------



## andrew1313 (Nov 20, 2018)

Update - success! Or at least success for somebody like me who has zero experience with this kind of stuff. First side easy used needlenose tiny vise grips to get bolt moving then turned by hand in to the case. Second side another story. See pic to show gear wheel in the way. Lucky the gear has windows in it. 


I started drilling and decided using an easy out would be a disaster if it broke in the bolt so I kept drilling. Used a 1/4 inch and just blasted it out. The bolts are 1/4 inch course grain btw. So now with threads also blown out I decided to use a #12 bolt with a nut - nut facing out. See photo

I know this setup is basically a disgrace but please remember this was the very first time I have ever dealt with broken bolts. My parting question is to ask since I replaced all with stainless bolts and the 1 nut also stainless, what type of anti seize is recommended? I am hoping stainless will not react with the other metals in the case and that retaining bracket. But I will remove the bolts and apply a product if it's suggested. Lastly thank you to all for your support and great suggestions.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

you stated you saw 8.8 on that bolts that means METRIC not inch which would have a pattern of stars . if you think 1/4 it could be 6 or 7mm i think more likely a 8mm thread which is close to 5/16


----------



## andrew1313 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sorry for the bad initial post. The 8.8 bolts are at a different part of the machine. I looked at the offending bolts once out but they have no markings whatsoever. I brought one of the intact bts with me and they had a size gauge you actually spin the bolt on to labled holes. I started metric based on the 8.8 on my head but nothing worked besides the 1/4 course.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Personally, I'd use "regular" anti-seize, or whatever you have around. Anything will be better than nothing at all. 

Glad you got it sorted out!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

andrew1313 said:


> I know this setup is basically a disgrace but please remember this was the very first time I have ever dealt with broken bolts.


Well thank you for understanding that yes, yes it is but sometimes ya gotta do, what ya gotta do. It's back together and working and that's the important thing. :rock:

As mentioned, any anti-seize will do nicely. Stainless doesn't need anything special.

.


----------

